# 2560x1080 oder 3440x1440, was würdet ihr bei 34-Zöller empfehlen?



## Stefan84 (18. August 2017)

*2560x1080 oder 3440x1440, was würdet ihr bei 34-Zöller empfehlen?*

Hallo 

Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einem neuen "Bildausgabegerät",  und die 2 einzigen Dinge die bis jetzt feststehen sind: 34 Zoll und  curved.
Was mir jetzt nur etwas Kopfzerbrechen bereitet, bzw. die Entscheidung  für ein bestimmtes Modell ausbremst: welche Auflösung soll ich wählen?  Es gibt in dem Bereich ja 2 gängige: 2560x1080 oder 3440x1440. Ersteres  ergibt eine Pixelzahl von rund 2,8 Millionen, letzteres ergibt rund 5  Millionen. Meine Hardware ist sicherlich gut in der Lage, auch die  höhere Auflösung flüssig darzustellen (GTX 1080 Ti).

Was primär mit dem Monitor gemacht wird: Office, surfen, aber auch  ziemlich oft zocken (GTA V & PUGB z.B.), und was man halt sonst so  am PC macht https://www.megane4-forum.de/wcf/images/smilies/wink.png Momentan nutze ich ein Dual-Monitor-Setup mit 2x FHD, dieses soll komplett durch einen 34er ersetzt werden.
Klar, mit 2560x1080 kann die Graka die Pixel wesentlich schneller  berechnen als in 3440x1440, aber ich habe die Befürchtung das man mit  der "geringeren" Auflösung die einzelnen Pixel des Monitors erkennen  kann, wenn man wie ich rund 60-70cm entfernt sitzt.

Könnt ihr mit weiterhelfen?  https://www.megane4-forum.de/wcf/images/smilies/confused.png
Als Preislimit stelle ich mir rund 800 Euro vot.


----------



## Alex1022000 (18. August 2017)

*AW: UW-UXGA oder QHD 1440p, was würdet ihr empfehlen?*

Bei 34zoll aufjedenfall 3440*1440

Für 800€ würde ich den hier nehmen 

Samsung C34F791 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

8-Bit VA-Panel
Curved 34zoll
100hz
3440*1440
Curved
Leider nur adaptive /Freesync aber für gsync zählt man halt gleich viel mehr Acer predator x34...bzw. Asus rog swift pg384q


----------



## Stefan84 (18. August 2017)

*AW: UW-UXGA oder QHD 1440p, was würdet ihr empfehlen?*

Schade das es den nur in weiß gibt...


----------



## Alex1022000 (18. August 2017)

*AW: UW-UXGA oder QHD 1440p, was würdet ihr empfehlen?*

Kann man ja lackieren oder folieren


----------



## Pikachu0077 (18. August 2017)

*AW: UW-UXGA oder QHD 1440p, was würdet ihr empfehlen?*

Ich habe diesen hier Samsung C32HG70QQU, LED-Monitor schwarz, 2x HDMI, DisplayPort, USB 3.0, HDR Ready und würde ihn jederzeit Empfehlen.
In 4k sind selbst bei einer 1080 ti die FPS nicht so berauschend, sieh dir mal bei  Wichter 3 diverse Tests an.
Dieser Monitor stellt in meinen Augen eine sinnvolle Alternative dar.
Ich war letzte Woche selbst am suchen und habe zwischen WQHD und UHD geschwankt.
Aber 144 Hz bei games das möchte ich nicht mehr missen gerade bei Ego Shooter.


----------



## Stefan84 (18. August 2017)

*AW: UW-UXGA oder QHD 1440p, was würdet ihr empfehlen?*

4K möchte ich ja nicht, mir reicht QHD vollkommen aus. 4K Hat ja gleich mal über 3 Mio. Pixel mehr die berechnet werden müssen.

4K = 3840x2160 = 8.294.400 Pixel
QHD = 3440x1440 = 4.953.600 Pixel
UW-UXGA = 2560x1080 = 2.764.800 Pixel


----------



## Alex1022000 (18. August 2017)

*AW: UW-UXGA oder QHD 1440p, was würdet ihr empfehlen?*

Also bevor hier alle Begriffe wild durcheinander geworfen werden:

UHD(3840*2169)=8ˋ294400
4k(4096*2160)=8ˋ847360
UWQHD(3440*1440)=4ˋ953600
WQHD(2560*1440)=3ˋ686400


----------



## HisN (18. August 2017)

*AW: UW-UXGA oder QHD 1440p, was würdet ihr empfehlen?*

PUBGs stellt man ja sowieso nicht auf Ultra, weil man dann nix mehr sieht.
Und dann hat man auch in UHD mit der Graka 60 FPS.

UHD in 40" für Office


----------



## Stefan84 (18. August 2017)

*AW: UW-UXGA oder QHD 1440p, was würdet ihr empfehlen?*

@Alex1022000:
sorry, hatte die Daten nur aus dem Netz gezogen


----------



## 0ssi (18. August 2017)

*AW: UW-UXGA oder QHD 1440p, was würdet ihr empfehlen?*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Meine Hardware ist sicherlich gut in der Lage, auch die  höhere Auflösung flüssig darzustellen (GTX 1080 Ti).


Kommt drauf an was für dich flüssig ist !? *50FPS*@100Hz oder *100FPS*@100Hz sind schon ein Unterschied. Bei 2560x1080 geht ja sogar *144FPS*@144Hz.


----------



## Stefan84 (18. August 2017)

*AW: 2560x1080 oder 3440x1440, was würdet ihr bei 34-Zöller empfehlen?*

Also im Moment habe ich 2 60-Hertzer, bisher hat mir das auch gelangt (zumindes bei 27 Zoll). Inwieweit ich nach oben hin überhaupt einen Unterschied erkenne kann ich so natürlich nicht sagen.
BTW: ich hab den Thread-Titel mal angepasst


----------

